# 4Story



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

4Story ist ein neues MMORPG welches jetzt gestartet ist. ich war Betatester und ich muss sagen eins der besten Free Spiele die ich je gespielt hab. KOMPLETT in deutsch! und im Manga Style macht das Spiel wirklich Spass... Da ich keine Lust habe hier gro0 Features zu posten hier der Link zur Seite.

http://www.4story.de


ES LOHNT SICH!



PS: Man sieht sich Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:  Ein bisschen was will ich dann doch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Also : Es gibt 6 Klassen. Krieger , Magier , Schattenläufer , Priester Nekromant , Bogenschütze. 3 Völker . Menschen , Feline und Feen. jeden Tag um 16.30 gibtb es Eroberungen wo Spieler des jeweiligen Königreiches Zonen einhemen können. Es ist kostenlos und es gibt noch keinen Itemshop!


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Ähm, wenns keinen Itemshop geben soll, warum findet sich dann ein entsprechender Button unten mittig in der Interfaceleiste (vgl. Screenshots auf der Startseite)?


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ähm, wenns keinen Itemshop geben soll, warum findet sich dann ein entsprechender Button unten mittig in der Interfaceleiste (vgl. Screenshots auf der Startseite)?



Sind warscheinlich Englishe Screens... Es wird auch einer eingeführt , falss dus nicht gesehen hast , ich habe "noch" geschrieben. Beta ist erst seit 4 Tagen vorbei.


----------



## Egooz (20. Juli 2008)

Hm, das schaut an sich wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Es gibt direkt eine deutsche Version, nette, übersichtliche und nützliche Infos auf der HP zu allen Rassen und Klassen.

Die Grafik sieht auf den Screen noch etwas grob kantig aus muss ich sagen, aber ich weiß auch nicht ob das eventuell noch Beta-Screens in niedriger Auflösung sind.

Den DL von gut 800 mb hab ich mal angeschmissen, Account registriert = Testen. Hab in Lotro eh mal wieder nix zu tun bis Buch 14 kommt, Star Wars Battlefront 2 braucht noch ein paar Tage bis es im Briefkasten liegt, also her damit.

Aber wie schon jemand dort im Forum schrieb: "Wo ist der Haken?"

Das klingt schon wieder zu gut muss ich sagen, auch wenn man ja merklich sieht, dass Grindgames an Qualität zulegen was Inhalt angeht. Bin gespannt wie hart der Itemshop in diesem Spiel die Spieler trennen wird.

Auf jeden Fall ein Danke schön von mir, von diesem Spiel hab ich bisher nirgends etwas mitbekommen...komisch irgendwie.


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hm, das schaut an sich wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Es gibt direkt eine deutsche Version, nette, übersichtliche und nützliche Infos auf der HP zu allen Rassen und Klassen.
> 
> Die Grafik sieht auf den Screen noch etwas grob kantig aus muss ich sagen, aber ich weiß auch nicht ob das eventuell noch Beta-Screens in niedriger Auflösung sind.
> 
> ...




bitte schön =)


Also zum Item-Shop

Das einzige was vielleicht ein bisschen schade ist das es nicht für die Spieler gibt , sind Reittiere. ich glaube die kann man nur im Itemshop erstehen. Der Rest aus dem item-shop ist nur 4fun , also nicht wichtig.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> bitte schön =)
> 
> 
> Also zum Item-Shop
> ...


des mit den mounts is natürlich schade aber wens gut is verkraftbar ansonsten hab ich eh nix zu spielen was laune macht schau ichs mir mal an
(wunder mich auch das des an mir vorbei gegangen is irgendwie)


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

So die ersten eindrücke sind ja nich schlecht deutsche community jetz hab ich noch ne frage ich hab nix zu gefunden was isn des level cap bei dem spiel?


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> So die ersten eindrücke sind ja nich schlecht deutsche community jetz hab ich noch ne frage ich hab nix zu gefunden was isn des level cap bei dem spiel?



Das wüsst ich auch gern....  Wenn ihr zockt können wir ja ingame namen mal austauschen. ich heisse Aurayon und bin bei dem Königreich mit dem Löwen... Bin Nekro lvl 3 =)


----------



## Egooz (20. Juli 2008)

Also Levelcap ist im Moment glaub ich 40.

Es gibt scheinbar eine Quest(reihe?) um ein Mount zu bekommen wie ich das im Forum gelesen habe, aber ein Unterschied zum gekauften Mount wird es wohl auch geben.

Was mich richtig stört ist die Tatsache, dass man nur per Shop umskillen kann. Es gibt gute Talentbäume die zum Testen einladen, zumal am Anfang ohne Guides eh ein Verskillen vorprogrammiert ist. Die Masche ist natürlich geschickt von den Anbietern gewählt.

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die Animation der Menschen und Feline. Das Laufen und Springen sieht halt recht lieblos aus. Typisch für F2P Spiele ist auch die geringe Designauswahl bei Waffen-, Rüstungs- und Charakterdesign. Man ist von P2P MMORPGs natürlich verwöhnt, aber auch hier springt irgendwann der Shop ein denke ich.

Die WASD-Steuerung ist recht annehmbar und vor allem noch selten in F2P MMOs. Passt schon.

Dann kommen wir mal zur Performance. Es ist laggy und das teilweise richtig heavy. Gut es ist Wochenende/ Ferien und ich war/ bin noch im Startgebiet, aber mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit den Channel zu wechseln, glaube das muss man sich wie in Guild Wars mit den Distrikten vorstellen.

Die Grafik ist teils recht liebevoll und teils total matschig, man kann kein AA, Bloom etc einstellen. Entweder gehts wirklich nicht oder ich bin zu blöd das zu finden.

Alles in allem ein nettes Spiel, was ähnlich wie WoW wirken soll glaub ich. Die Quests ähneln sich wie auch teilweise die grafische Atmosphäre. Auch Instanzen/ Dungeons soll es ab Level 19 geben. 

Ob das Spiel mit dem kommenden F2P Hype-Game "Runes of Magic" mithalten kann wird sich zeigen. Bisher macht es den Eindruck einer netten gratis-Variante die zum Daddeln zwischendurch einlädt. Wie schon erwähnt, der für mich bitterste Beigeschmack kommt durch das Umskillen per Shop (lässt sich in MMOs nie vermeiden).


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Das wüsst ich auch gern....  Wenn ihr zockt können wir ja ingame namen mal austauschen. ich heisse Aurayon und bin bei dem Königreich mit dem Löwen... Bin Nekro lvl 3 =)


ich nehm jetz dem charakter fenster das land derion raus wen des die richtige info is naja bin diese schurken klasse in dem game (schattenläufer glaub ich) Sylvus kannst mich ja adden wens geht mal schaun ob mich des bei laune hält hat aber bisher den besten ansatz von den bisherigen f2p spielen^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2008)

Danke Serran!
Sieht schmuck aus, werd ich direkt mal ausprobieren - in 15 Minuten bin ich dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ich habe von dem Spiel vorher auch noch nichts gehört, jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt - wenn interesse besteht kann ich ja die Tage auch direkt mal nen Video von Hochladen.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Danke Serran!
> Sieht schmuck aus, werd ich direkt mal ausprobieren - in 15 Minuten bin ich dabei.
> 
> 
> ...


wen de auf dieser seite von den magie hammeln oder wie es bei auswahl beschrieben wird wisp mich an^^ aber video würd nich schaden zur meinungsbildung da es ja scheinbar doch unbekannter ist das es an den buffies sogar vorbeiging XD naja ich geh pennen^^ gl hf


----------



## Asterixia (8. September 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Also Levelcap ist im Moment glaub ich 40.
> 
> Es gibt scheinbar eine Quest(reihe?) um ein Mount zu bekommen wie ich das im Forum gelesen habe, aber ein Unterschied zum gekauften Mount wird es wohl auch geben.
> 
> ...



es gibt  sogenannte Vergessenheitstränke um skills ungeskillt zu machen, welche man aus Tränen, die die mops droppen, bekommt!^^
Was mich an dem Spiel stört ist, dass die Hauptquests also nicht die "siegel-Quests" nur wenig Ehrfahrung "bringen"!
Uund dass es so wenig items gibt, da es ja ab lvl 34 nichts besseres gibt!
Zmasl ist es fuer Non-cash-shop-user sehr schwer ist an gute items heranzukommen , welche im Highlvl und bei der GE (Gebietseroberung) dringend "erforderlich" sind; da die Preise fuer diese Sachen sehr hoch waren (bis vor kurzem nicht mehr)! In der Open Beta konnt man teilweise +16er items fuer nur 50s erwerben, was dann immer teuerer wurde bis man  ganze 30g bezahlen musste, derzeitig ist der preis wieder auf ca. 2-4g gefallen dank der "Tinktuer des Fortbestandes" im Cash shop! 

PS: Spiele auch schon seit Anfang der closed Beta


----------



## Yozei (11. September 2009)

ich will euch nicht den spielspaß verterben oda so..aber 4Story ist doch wircklich
eine Aldi Version von WoW..
ICh meine da gibt es auch Murlocs aba die heißen dort Gremlins(oda so xD)
ja ich habe es auch angezockt!
Für Zwischendurch finde ichs ok aba sowas dauerzocken is nichts für mich
mfg
Yozei


----------



## Asterixia (11. September 2009)

Mir verdirbst du den Spaß nicht!
Das Spiel hat ihn mir schon verdorben.^^
Andauernd die gleiche quest machen...


----------



## 4story typ (17. Juli 2010)

hallo hab ma ne frage wo giebt es lichtrute und schattenrute


----------



## Gernulf (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte es eine Weile mal gespielt, war wohl noch die Beta und muß dazu sagen das es schon ein WoW-Klon ist! Das muß nun nichts schlimmes sein, wenn die Umsetzung in Ordnung ist.
Die Charaktererstellung ist wie in allen kostenfreien Spielen nicht so umfangreich, aber es ging. Was mich stört ist der Itemshop! Bis dato finde ich den Itemshop von Atlantica Online halbwegs in Ordnung, die Frage ist wie es in 4Story aussieht. Ein Negativbeispiel ist da RoM und noch so einige andere!
Ganz schlecht fand ich die Spieler, die sich dauerhaft im Chat beleidigt haben, was ich als Kindergarten abstempel!


----------

